# Grafting citrus



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi!
Is there someone in the group good at grafting fruit trees? I want to use my trees with bitter oranges and graft edible ones onto them

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Surely you have a local Cypriot farmer who is expert on this? We see grafts in the fields all the time.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Grafting is usually done when the root stock is young. If your trees are old ones it may not be successful.
The root stock is usually cut back to just a few inches.
If the trees are large you need to look at 'cleft grafting'. This is where you cut the branches of the established tree to leave a small stump which you then cut a cleft into and insert the scion into this.
You should find instructions for this if you google cleft grafting.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've found this you tube demonstration on cleft grafting.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Grafting is usually done when the root stock is young. If your trees are old ones it may not be successful.
> The root stock is usually cut back to just a few inches.
> If the trees are large you need to look at 'cleft grafting'. This is where you cut the branches of the established tree to leave a small stump which you then cut a cleft into and insert the scion into this.
> You should find instructions for this if you google cleft grafting.


Thanks, Veronica!

I will see if I find a gardener or farmer who can do it. Trees are about ten years probably. 

It is not right time of the year anyway so I have time to find a solution


----------

